# IAT below ambient temperature



## Miguel_s# (Mar 28, 2014)

hello 

a wmi kit only with a nozzle after intercooler will put IAT below ambient temperature?

kind regards


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, a little. It's not immediate. It seems to take 3 - 5 seconds or so for the air to drop that much and make it to the engine. 3 seconds does not sound like a lot, but it's a full gear.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

im running just distilled water since i cant find methanol but driving around in 100*F weather, a single nozzle post IC gets me from 140* F down to 90*.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

DUB_MANGv2 said:


> im running just distilled water since i cant find methanol but driving around in 100*F weather, a single nozzle post IC gets me from 140* F down to 90*.


currently running a 50/50 mix and on hot 100* CA days, the IAT go down to around 68*. and yes that temp drop takes a few seconds. Sucks especially with a stage 1 kit (7 psi switch) as sometimes I have to 'prime' the intake charge with a few throttle blips.


----------

